# U.S.S. Franklin prototype from Moebius Models at Comic Con



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

I look forward to this one.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

What was the size of the prototype? 12-15 inches?


----------



## Captain Robert April (Jul 5, 2016)

Sorry, but it's still "meh" for me.


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

I still don't know what it's from other than some version of Star Trek. Would someone please explain it to me?


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

Bruce Bishop said:


> I still don't know what it's from other than some version of Star Trek. Would someone please explain it to me?


It's the U.S.S Franklin from Star Trek Beyond (2016 film). It is however, from the Star Trek Enterprise era, before the Kelvin timeline split, and therefore a precursor to the NX-01.

Also...more prototype images...


----------



## The_Engineer (Dec 8, 2012)

I saw the Hallmark Christmas ornament today. You press a button and the nacelle domes light up yellow and the front window lights up white. The design isn't that bad but it's from from the JJ movies, so I passed.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

charonjr said:


> What was the size of the prototype? 12-15 inches?


Cult TV Man's website has the kit posted for preorders, and states "This kit will be about 15.5 inches long."


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

The basic design is fairly interesting, but with all the visual clutter, it almost looks like a steampunk vessel.

I wonder if the kit comes with a 1/350 motorcycle?


----------



## The_Engineer (Dec 8, 2012)

electric indigo said:


> The basic design is fairly interesting, but with all the visual clutter, it almost looks like a steampunk vessel.
> 
> I wonder if the kit comes with a 1/350 motorcycle?


That's what I think as well. The overall design is pretty good but it comes down to detailing or little things that screw up the design. I don't like the groove (?) that goes around the primary hull or the triangle cut out at the back of the primary hull and a few other bits here and there. It could have been much better if they fixed these things. The warp engines I like. Thanks for the picture.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

electric indigo said:


> ...I wonder if the kit comes with a 1/350 motorcycle?


It does but, as the image you posted shows, it goes inside the primary hull where no one will ever see it.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

The_Engineer said:


> That's what I think as well. The overall design is pretty good but it comes down to detailing or little things that screw up the design. I don't like the groove (?) that goes around the primary hull or the triangle cut out at the back of the primary hull and a few other bits here and there. It could have been much better if they fixed these things. The warp engines I like. Thanks for the picture.


Kit "Correction" opportunity here!>


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The ship also had the engines 'hang down' in the original design when it was found in the desert instead of on a mountain top. At least one I know of plans to build it that way, I will probably do so also.


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

I agree about the steampunk aspect and I think that's entirely appropriate (and I think the NX-01 had a definite element of that too).


----------



## RonH (Apr 10, 2001)

I like this little bird, certainly more than the NX. Can't wait to light 'er up.


Scuttlebutt is the next movie may correct the Kelvin timeline. I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Kelvin timeline corrected? Back to what? Original Star Trek used to go along with the "we can fix it back to the original course". But, that was according to the non-splitting single universe theory of the time. TNG introduced us to multiverse theory and '09 showed that the changes were irreversible. The current theory shows that if you can go back in time and change something, you have created a new universe entirely, a new branch from that point forward. If you could go back to your own time, it would be that of the new universe, not old. The reason for this is that it resolves the paradox created by killing your own ancestor or yourself in the past.

So, how would this happen? Would we suddenly find ourselves in the Sarek timeline from Discovery (supposedly he changed the timeline somehow[?])? Where would the JJ Enterprise and crew find themselves after such a change in history is made? Will it observe current physics theory or will they do a TOS fix of some kind?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Voyager shows up, fires the Technobabble-Canon Cannon and everything resets for next week's show.


----------



## Captain Robert April (Jul 5, 2016)

The license Paramount and Bad Robot operate under prohibit them from using much of anything from mainline Star Trek, so the best they could do is reboot it into something less insulting, but the only way to reverse the whole thing would be for CBS to do the whole thing themselves (or maybe bring in third parties that _aren't_ Paramount or Bad Robot).


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

Video of Franklin prototype at Comic-Con. I am definitely going to build this thing. Fun!


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Originally, I was kind of "meh" on the Franklin. After seeing the latest photos and video, I've changed my mind. Looks like it's shaping up to be one of the better new tool Trek kits in recent years. Can't wait to see their Kelvin kit!


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

spock62 said:


> Originally, I was kind of "meh" on the Franklin. After seeing the latest photos and video, I've changed my mind. Looks like it's shaping up to be one of the better new tool Trek kits in recent years. Can't wait to see their Kelvin kit!


Hell yes. I've wanted a Kelvin since 2009. I love that ship! This Franklin looks amazing, and if they put the same level of detail into the Kelvin, it will be amaaazing! I like the Franklin and Kelvin more than the 1701 Enterprise. 1701-A on the other hand is a beauty. :grin2:


----------



## freezerman1961 (Oct 24, 2015)

> I wonder if the kit comes with a 1/350 motorcycle?


It's probably on a bike rack behind the bridge section.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Maybe an aftermarket photoetch set will include one...


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Fugly ship. Yeeecchh!


----------



## Ducks and Witches (Dec 19, 2014)

I like the basic design of the Franklin, but dislike the surface detailing and unbalanced shapes over all. (Warp nacelles to big) Feel the same way about the NX-01 and Voyager. (Warp nacelles to small!) With some tweaking both could've been great looking ships. Never liked the Kelvin which most ppl clamors over. Hate all the one warp nacelles designs.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Ducks and Witches said:


> I like the basic design of the Franklin, but dislike the surface detailing and unbalanced shapes over all. (Warp nacelles to big) Feel the same way about the NX-01 and Voyager. (Warp nacelles to small!) With some tweaking both could've been great looking ships. Never liked the Kelvin which most ppl clamors over. Hate all the one warp nacelles designs.


The Franklin is probably the best of the reboot ships. Never cared for the Kelvin or the JJprise either.

That being said, I will probably pick up the Franklin.


----------

